# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Lara Dutta to sizzle in Don 2

## shahzaibpki

Lara Dutta to sizzle in Don 2




> It might come as a surprise to many but Lara Dutta is the latest star to join Farhan Akhtars Don 2. The actress has been cast alongside Shah Rukh Khan, Priyanka Chopra and Arjun Rampal  all three who have been retained from its prequel Don.
> And though producer Ritesh Sidhwani and Farhan are tight-lipped about her role, a source revealed that the actress is touted to play a femme fatale in this slick-flick. However, whether Lara will be seen vying for SRKs attention alongside Priyanka remains to be seen. A source said, Laras not replacing Eesha (Koppikhar). Shes a completely new addition to the cast with an entirely new part written for her. But yes, the role will require Lara to learn some form of martial arts and she is very kicked about doing an action role.
> For Lara, it may just be a dream come true, as she had not too long ago revealed her wish of doing a hard-core action-oriented role. Incidentally, with Lara and Priyanka on board, the film teams two former Miss Indias (Universe and World, respectively) who had made their debut together in the 2003 Akshay Kumar starrer Andaz

----------


## coolguy001

lara is hot !

----------

